# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Follow up to TB cell coverage for T Mobile users

## sunluvinlaurie

We had perfect coverage in TB, actually better than in Negril  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

No need for a Jamaican SIM card since we could use the T Mobile phone for free texting and cheap calls.

----------


## Jim-Donna

thanks for the follow up.

----------

